

Jason Calacanis: "Blogging Is Dead" & Why "Stupid People Shouldn't Write" - healsdata
http://pamelarappaport.tumblr.com/post/6519529785/jason-calacanis-blogging-is-dead-why-stupid

======
retroafroman
Linking to the original source is ideal:
[http://www.stoweboyd.com/post/6518390176/jason-calacanis-
blo...](http://www.stoweboyd.com/post/6518390176/jason-calacanis-blogging-is-
dead-why-stupid)

Also, the formatting there is much easier to read.

